# Projector for Sports Bar.



## dlux415 (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking to pull the trigger on a purchase ASAP.

Moderately lit sports bar. Roughly 8x18 Screen. Ceiling mount roughly 19ft from screen. Screen Brightness and covering screen real estate along with quality are top priorities.

Budget is between 650 and 1,000. 

On the fence between going standard def or one with HD option. If there is a killer SD option in terms of brightness and picture quality on the lower end of 750 then I would consider that one as well.

Currently looking at:

Epson Home 720 - List 1,099
Optoma HD 65 - Rebate down to 779.00
Optoma HD 20 - 999

Can you guys help me pull the trigger on a purchase?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

welcome to the Shack!

Is the screen size in feet?? That is huge for any of the projectors above:unbelievable: I hope I am misunderstanding...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That is way too large of a screen for those projectors. You need to come down in size in order to fill the screen with the proper foot lamberts. In a normal theater you would want 12fL. In a brightly lit sports bar, you'd probably want around 20fL - a guess on my part. To get that you would need a screen with gain. Go to projector central and play around with the calculator to find a size and gain suitable for any of those projectors.

Doing a quick check shows the HD65 with a 1.3 gain screen as your best option. What's your budget for a screen?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Why did you not just continue this thread here? We already suggested to you that going that size would require a higher budget. You cant expect a projector with low lumins to light up a screen that size without allot of quality loss.


----------



## dlux415 (Aug 5, 2009)

Oops. Definitely a typo. Screen is approx 8 feet by 9 feet. We went with the Epson Home 720.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good luck with that, you will most likely be upgrading that Epson within a year as it will not light up that kind of size without loosing alot of quality Plus its designed for "home" use not a commercial installation where it will be on for many hours a day.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Indeed I run mine many hours a day, the bulb pays the price for sure. What kind of screen is 8' by 9'? You'll have aspect ratio problems!


----------

